# Simple Jig



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I made this simple jig for cutting dowels and any other parts where you need to make a large number of cuts the same size. I think it will help a lot of beginners. 

This is the jig. You cut slots for the various sizes, then just clamp it to the saw so the blade fits in the slot. You can come back at any time and make more without measuring anything, just write on the board what each slot is for. I used a 2x4, if you want to cut more at one time you can use a 2x6.


----------

